# Shopping List for First time horse owner



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

So I was making a list for my DH as to what a first time horse owner will need to buy. What would you put on the list? Mark: Vet kit doesn't have to be included for now, because the barn should have one, plus that would take up most of the list :lol: and a thread to that already exists 

So list on!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Horse.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

horse
feeds (check with old owner to find what she feed)
rugs(if needed again old owner should know)
hay 
bedding
stabling
tack (if ridden old owner may sell it to you at cost)
all i can think of


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Feed
Tack -Saddle, Bridle and possibly work boots
Grooming Kit - Body brush, dandy brush, hoof pick, sponges, sweat scraper, curry comb, mane comb
Shampoo, Tail detangler (not really neccessary when you first start off)
Rugs
Saddle Blanket

Then you need all the things for the person
- Breeches/Jodphurs, boots, chaps, helmet, maybe gloves


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

-2 halters and lead ropes
-brushes and brush box
-tack (bridle, saddle, saddle pad and girth) all discipline dependant
-cooler

You could add a lot more to that list but it really depends on the horse, breed, age how it was cared for before you got it etc etc.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Good point M2G! For sake of keeping this general and applicable to almost any horse (exceptions always exist) let's just take the example: let's say its 10 years old, healthy, trained in English, Western and Jumping and also on the trail, and has no real issues. So just needs the basic equipment for now.

I could add:
-lunge line 2x
-lunge whip
-surcingle
-cavesson


----------



## RodeoHard (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't forget the "How to" book every new rider needs. Way to much to know about horse and equipment to learn.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

A good riding instructor! 

If you're going to ship the horse to his new home, then you might want shipping boots, tail wrap, and a head bumper. Some people always ship with this, others never do. I know two horses who went all across Canada with nothing on but halters.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ointments 
topicals
shampoo/conditioner
sweat scraper


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

- Saddle
- Saddle Pad
- Stirrup Leathers
- Stirrups
- Bridle w/ reins
- Girth
- Halter and Lead (will need extras)
- Grooming Kit w/ hard brush, soft brush, curry comb, mane/tail comb, rags, and hoof pick
- Heavy Winter Rug
- Spring/Fall Sheet
- Cooler
- Bathing Kit w/ shampoo, conditioner, sponge, bucket, and rags

This is just the bare essentials for owning a horse. It does not include feed, any necessary supplies for a particular horse/rider, luxuries (exempt maybe blankets can be put in this category), board, etc.

I also agree that an instructor can be valuable for any horse owner/rider.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I had to make a list for my husband, too! I've always been into horses, but gave it up when I moved to Colorado to be with him. Now we're getting another one, and he's so nervous about how much everything will cost! 

Some more information might help as far as answering this question. I'm getting a yearling next month, so obviously I don't need the tack and stuff right away. My list includes more things like halter and lead rope, grooming supplies, first aid stuff, etc. Obviously you'll need a bit more stuff if you're going to be riding right off the bat...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

-Saddle
-Saddlepad
-Bridle
-Make sure you get a bit! 
-Lunge line
-Lead ropes
-Halter(s)
-MTG (trust me, it's amazing stuff!)
-Shampoo & Conditioner
-Sponges
-Shedding comb/blade
-Lots of brushes, hoofpicks, & don't forget those face brushes! :lol:
-Stirrup leathers are good to have
-Boots for the horse owner!  
-Sunscreen (for those pink noses!)
-Rubber stirrup thingies (I forget what they're called; they go on your stirrups lol, & they're black) - good to have in!
-Girth for sure (how else 'ya gonna ride?!)
-Horse book (very good to have/helpful)
-A riding instructor or trainer; very important. Some riding instructors even teach you how to care for your horse!  

-Leg wraps


----------

